# FET - Day 3 embies & a couple of questions



## Guest (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi,

I am hopingto have a FET next Wed - everything crossed.  My lining yesterday was 8.7mm which they said was fine (?)

I only have 3 frosties so am trying not to get too anxious (last time I had 6 & only 2 survived & they weren't great).  These 3 were frozen on Day 3.  I think they start thawing them Tues & if ok transfer is on Wed.  

My brain has gone to mush so help please .....

(1) what day is implantation likely to occur ?

(2) I plan to rest up Wed pm & Thursday but not sure if I should just stay holed up until Monday when I go back to work - what would you do ?

Ages ago I agreed to meet a friend on Friday - would involve short drive, train journey & walking to venue before lunch/ mooch around - part of me feels like cancelling but the other part feels like I will be obsessing too much if I stay put ?  Am I the only mad person out here ?

Thanks
Fi


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I replied to the same questions the other day...thread is a few beneath yours on this board 
Here's the link...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=89208.0

If you use the search option on this website you'll often find answers to your questions.... 

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## SBB (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi Fi
I wouldn't do too much but that just me. I'm sure you friend will understand.

Good Luck

SBB


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi Fi

Wishing you good luck with your FET next week.  I would cancel the meeting with the friend.  I met a friend and went walking 3 days after my first IUI.  I didn't know you were supposed to rest .


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Fi

Oooooh, me too! If all goes to plan im having FET on weds too! We can go through the dreaded 2ww together! Im taking the time off - and plan to rest for 3 days afterwards - in front of the TV if i can help it!  
As the others have said, id cancel the meeting with your friend if it were me, but you'd be fine to go to work on Monday if its not too strenuous.  
We've got 4 snowbabies so my biggest fear is they wont survive too, but im told that they dont expect that to happen and if all goes to stats - we should have 2 OK to transfer but we'll just have to wait and see.  
Looking forward to going through it together hun - im here if you need me - as im sure all these lovely ladies are.
Sparkles x


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2007)

Thank you for your replies - don't feel so out there on my own.

Dreading the phone call tomorrow to say how the thaw is going IYKWIM ?  Can't keep thinking that only 2 out of 6 made it last time & then weren't too good.  Hoping that by freezing on Day 3 they are that little bit stronger.

D


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2007)

..... OOPS meant to carry on typing not post !

I was going to say that does tomorrows Day 3 thaw still make them day 3 or do they progress to being Day 4 

If we are lucky enough that they survive we have to decide how many to replace .....

Good luck to everyone & Sparkle Queen especially - hope we both get the vest possible news.

Are you doingyour FET locally or in London ?

Fi
x


----------

